
On Snappy and Flatpak - qubit23
https://www.happyassassin.net/2016/06/16/on-snappy-and-flatpak-business-as-usual-in-the-canonical-propaganda-department/
======
liw
As a Debian developer I was greatly surprised when I read on Ars Technica that
Debian had chosen to support snaps.

------
gmazza

      > The press release was issued, I think, sort of as if it
      > came from some sort of independent or cross-vendor project,
      > and there’s the snapcraft.io site to back up that impression,
      > but every Snappy committer is a Canonical employee
    

That's a pretty old trick. Google pulled exactly the same with Open Handset
Alliance few years ago.

------
Chyzwar
I cannot even google this Flatpack thing.

Author suggestion to use conferences and "cross-distribution and cross-project
collaboration" would end with empty chatter as his blog post.

Canonical get shit done. Its fulfil a dream were you could make Linux apps
without thinking about distribution.

~~~
JoshTriplett
> I cannot even google this Flatpack thing.

"flatpak", without the 'c'. Also formerly known as "xdg-app".

